# Tortoise Farts?



## To-To (Mar 22, 2015)

Alright, i know tortoises cant really fart, when they do it comes out with their poop anyways

but To-To was chowin down on some romain lettuce, then all of the sudden i hear what sounds like a 

Wet Fart? Donald Duck Drowning?

it sounds really stupid, but thats the best way i can put it


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 22, 2015)

eww.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 22, 2015)

Tortoise fartin is one very unpopular issue.
I asked about it once after hearing one of my tortoises and if I believe correctly...there NEVER was a response.
Yes. They do fart.


----------



## naturalman91 (Mar 22, 2015)

ah dang i thought my dog was bad enough now i have to worry about the tort to?


----------



## wellington (Mar 22, 2015)

My first leopard Tatum, usually passed air (not sure you could call it gas) when he was younger always in his soaks just before he pooped.


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 22, 2015)

Mine pass gas in their soaks too  sometimes it shocks them


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Mar 22, 2015)

My Tidgy definitely farted a lot when I first got her and she was not very well.
It got rarer, but she still does, very occasionally and not always in the bath.


----------



## newCH (Mar 22, 2015)

I have only experienced Sheldon fart once, That bubble from the backside during a soak !


----------



## christinaland128 (Mar 22, 2015)

naturalman91 said:


> ah dang i thought my dog was bad enough now i have to worry about the tort to?


HahaHAHAHAH!


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 22, 2015)

christinaland128 said:


> HahaHAHAHAH!


I won't start worrying until I'm chased out of the room by the stench.. By the tortoise


----------



## naturalman91 (Mar 22, 2015)

christinaland128 said:


> HahaHAHAHAH!





AZtortMom said:


> I won't start worrying until I'm chased out of the room by the stench.. By the tortoise




my dog is horrid lol she does the loving up on people then lets lose lol


----------



## To-To (Mar 22, 2015)

i can picture To-To sitting asleep in the middle of his pen, then waking up suddenly from a massive fart and hiding


----------



## Randi (Mar 22, 2015)

My dog will fart and run. He likes to do it while he cuddles with you. He farts while he sleeps and on occasion these farts will be so powerful that he needs to get up and relocate. If you were to make a fart sound with your mouth, he will 'check' his butt out by looking and sniffing it. I'll have to keep an eye out for tortoise bubbles, hahahaa. I wonder if it can be observed with a turtle?


----------



## WillTort2 (Mar 23, 2015)

Now you can blame on either the dog or the tortoise!


----------



## Anyfoot (Mar 23, 2015)

Randi said:


> My dog will fart and run. He likes to do it while he cuddles with you. He farts while he sleeps and on occasion these farts will be so powerful that he needs to get up and relocate. If you were to make a fart sound with your mouth, he will 'check' his butt out by looking and sniffing it. I'll have to keep an eye out for tortoise bubbles, hahahaa. I wonder if it can be observed with a turtle?


This thread has just had me in stitches. I need to grow up. lol If I had your dog I would be constantly winding it up with noises. Honestly my eyes are watering. Oh BTW my torts fart too.


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 23, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> This thread has just had me in stitches. I need to grow up. lol If I had your dog I would be constantly winding it up with noises. Honestly my eyes are watering. Oh BTW my torts fart too.


It would be awesome to get it in video


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Mar 23, 2015)

OMG...too funny!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Mar 23, 2015)

Isn't it funny how popular this thread is getting?
I wonder why?
There's a child in all of us.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Mar 23, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Isn't it funny how popular this thread is getting?
> I wonder why?
> There's a child in all of us.


yup & I needed a good laugh too!!!!


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 23, 2015)

Well.....in the Adult Hut there is 24 of them and yes it can get quiet "musical" at times.


----------



## Elohi (Mar 23, 2015)

I was soaking all the leopards recently and no sooner than I turned my back I heard a loud, tub bubble fart. I turned around and laughed but couldn't figure out who did it, as none of them had pooped yet. It was surprisingly loud. Hahaha


----------



## Randi (Mar 23, 2015)

Tomorrow I will try to film Junior exhibiting this behaviour. Will I need youtube or something to upload it? 

Thanks for all the laughs with this thread, really needed a good laugh.


----------



## alex_ornelas (Apr 1, 2015)

naturalman91 said:


> ah dang i thought my dog was bad enough now i have to worry about the tort to?


U think dog farts r bad tortoise farts reek Oliver was eating and let one rip and I wanted to put a scented car tree on him


----------



## AZtortMom (Apr 1, 2015)

alex_ornelas said:


> U think dog farts r bad tortoise farts reek Oliver was eating and let one rip and I wanted to put a scented car tree on him


I think tort farts are bad because they are walking compost machines


----------



## To-To (Apr 7, 2015)

update.. i guess?

i was carrying To-To back to his pen to sleep (i give him an hour to explore da house before his bed time, he usually tries to eat everything so i gotta keep an eye) and i ended up dropping him when turning his lamp off! poor guy hid in his shell, he was already asleep, then he start peeing, i put him it his favorite sleeping spot before he started squirting at me


----------



## To-To (Apr 10, 2015)

Update: While soaking to-to a stream of bubbles came from his tail


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Apr 10, 2015)

Randi said:


> Tomorrow I will try to film Junior exhibiting this behaviour. Will I need youtube or something to upload it?
> 
> Thanks for all the laughs with this thread, really needed a good laugh.


Yeah, you can't load it direct on here, I don't think.
You'll need you-tube and the transfer it.


----------

